# رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

ابنتى المحبوبه المبااركه .....


يا من تحملى اسـمى وتعلنى مجدى ....

يا من وهبتك ملامحى وجماالى ......

*من بسطت ذيلى عليكى وسترتك حتى لا يظهر خزى عريك *.... 

اوصيكى بجسدك الذى هو جســـدى ... واناشدك ان تكرميـه فى اعين الجمــــــــع ....

ليكن له وقاااار وبهــــــــــاء وجمــــــــــال كهيكل قدســـــى .....

زينيه بالفضائــــــل ... واســــــــــتريه بالثياب اللائقه بكرامته .... 

لا تســــمحى لاحد ان يتفوه بكلمه تهيننى بسـببك .....

يكفى مــــــا انال من تعيـيرات احتملها , بسبب بنات الغرب واضعين صليبى فى اعناقهن ووهن غير محتشمااات .....

اما انتى يا ابنه كنيســــــتى المحبوبه * مصــــــــــر * التى باركت شعبهااا , وجعلت عليها امانه كرازة العااالم كله .... 

قدمى لى اكرااما عوض كل اهانه .... 


لا تجعلى لكى من بنات اهل العالم من تتمثلى به ... انا قد اشتريتك لى .. اقتنيتك لى وحدى فلا تكونى لغيرى ... 

احملى شكلى وانتى قد لبســـتينى ... وســــيرى فى طريقى ... 

ارفعى نظرك الى فوق ... ولا تنبهرى بكل ماهو زائل ... 

فويل لمن كشف ما اردت ان استره .. وويل لمن ازدرى بعريى من اجله .. واستمر بعزم وعناد ان يعرى جسـده ولا يسمع ولا يفهم .

اعلمى ان عينى تنظر وتراقب وتخترق اســتار الظلاااام وما اوصيك به افعليه فى الخفااء وفى العلن وحتى وانتى فى 

حجرتك لان عينى هناك ايضااا .... ولكى ملاك لحراســـــــتك يرافقك ليلا ونهاراا ... فاخجلى منه واســـلكى بكل 

وقااار وعفااااف ... واعلمى انى اتـــــــى اتــــــى سريعااا واجرتى معى لكى ولكل من حفظ كلامى . 


وها امى القديسه مريم قد اوصيتها بحفظ العذارى فتشفعى بها فهى تفرح ببناتها العفيفات القديسااات .... اجعلى ملامحها 

امامك كل حين .... وها نعمتى ومراحمى معكى طول الايام ... وحتى اعلااان المكافاة 

هذا الموضوع منقول
اخوكم كيرلس
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يوليو 2008)

> [احملى شكلى وانتى قد لبســـتينى ... وســــيرى فى طريقى/quote]
> 
> 
> حقا ما قولت يا كيرلس
> ...


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> > [احملى شكلى وانتى قد لبســـتينى ... وســــيرى فى طريقى/quote]
> >
> >
> > حقا ما قولت يا كيرلس
> ...


----------



## emy (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*

*شكرا يا كيرو *
*ربنا يدينا اننا نعمل بالنصائح دى *
*شكرا لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمه من عند الرب يسوع...........الى كل بنت*

_كلمات جميلة اوى اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## sweetly heart (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كلمه من عند الرب يسوع...........الى كل بنت*

وصايا مهمة جدا من السيد المسيح لكل مؤمنة 

مشكووووووورة على الموضوع مهم جدا جدا 

الرب يباركك دائما


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*

شكراً أخى الحبيب ، على هذه الصرخة ، المنطلقة من قلب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى نطعنه بألف طعنة ، ونهينه ونفضح جسده ، الذى هو نحن ، ونشهِّر به علناً .
++++ ليت الإحساس يعود إلينا ، فنتبع المسيح القدوس وليس شيطان النجاسة .
++++ فما دام الذى ينظر ليشتهى ، يصبح زانياً بالقلب ، إذن ، فالذى يلبس هكذا ، ليــُشتهىَ ، يصبح أيضاً زانياً .
++++ والزواج المبنى على زانى وزانية ، بالقلب ، لن يجمعهما حب حقيقى ، بل شهوة طارئة ، تنقلب لبغضة قاتمة ، وحياة زوجية مظلمة رهيبة ، بدونها أفضل .
++++++ فلنأخذ إحتياجاتنا من الله الذى يحبنا ، وليس من الشيطان الذى يريد أن يقبض علينا ، ويتلذذ بتعذيبنا .


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*

*أبنتي المسيحية, هل ترضي أن تكونى حجر عثرة لغيرك، لأنك ستُعطي ذات يومِ حسابَ للرب عن كل رجل مِنْ الرجالِ الذين أخطئوا بسبب عدم لياقة ثيابك. لأن الذى يخطئ بنَظْرة، لا يستحق اللوم مثل التى تَعرض نفسها كمُحرضة على الخطيئةِ, لتكن العذراء القديسة مريم، الممتلئة نعمة، نموذج لك, ليُمكنك التشبه بها. *


----------



## bonguy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*

*جميل جداً بس افتكر انك المفروض متعممش لأن صحيح فيه نماذج سيئة ولكن الغالبية الساحقة من بناتنا هم اشرف بنات في العالم كله , ياريت كنت تسمي الموضوع رسالة من يسوع الي بعض البنات.....انا اسف علي تعليقي لو هيضيقك وشكراً ليك.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*



bonguy قال:


> *جميل جداً بس افتكر انك المفروض متعممش لأن صحيح فيه نماذج سيئة ولكن الغالبية الساحقة من بناتنا هم اشرف بنات في العالم كله , ياريت كنت تسمي الموضوع رسالة من يسوع الي بعض البنات.....انا اسف علي تعليقي لو هيضيقك وشكراً ليك.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

و نحن نخاطب الفئة الصغيرة التي تشذ في لبسها و نعزز الفئة الباقية في موقفها و عدم انحدارها الى الفئة الاولى!


----------



## Eva Maria (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكاتب الموضوع 

وبالفعل نصائح مباركه من المسيح الفادي 

أرجو ان تتقبلها كل فتاه مسيحيه بكل موده


----------



## sosana (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من يسوع الى كل البنات*

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووي 
وياريت كل البنات تنفذ الرسالة


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليك*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

فعلا الموضوع جميل 

لكن يا ريت الرسالة تصل  

للبنات المسيحيات المغتربات

ك  امريكا كندا  و خاصتا  اوستراليا  و اوربا​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع هام جدا جدا​*


----------



## mary kamel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ان*ا نفسى اعرف ايه هى المقاييس الى المفروض التزم بيها و هل قولك ان تكون العزراء مثالا لى ,هل تقصد مثالا حرفيا  يعنى البس مثلها لان حقيقى ده صعب قوى لان مثلا العزراء كانت تغطى شعرها فهل المطلوب منى ان اغطى شعرى......ارجو الرد بأمانه المسيح لانى حقيقى كلما التزمت بطريقه معينه فى فى ملابسى و اعتقدت انى اتبع طريق المسيح اجد اشياء تحوم حولى فى الشارع مثل الكلاب السعرانه 
و لكن انا اعتقد انى عندما اعتمد طريقه ملبس معينه و اكون ملتزمه عند سيرى فى الشارع مثل التزامى بالنظر امامى فقط او النظر الى الارض و ان تكون حركتى سريعه يعنى مش بمشى مع السحاب يعنى يكون هذا حافز لاجبار هؤلاء السعرانين على عدم تجريح اذنى بما لا يليق ان اسمع, ارجوا ان تشاركونى الرد*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> اما انتى يا ابنه كنيســــــتى المحبوبه * مصــــــــــر * *عراق*التى باركت شعبهااا , وجعلت عليها امانه كرازة العااالم كله ....


 
^_^

مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة 
محبة الرب تحرسك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> ان*ا نفسى اعرف ايه هى المقاييس الى المفروض التزم بيها و هل قولك ان تكون العزراء مثالا لى ,هل تقصد مثالا حرفيا  يعنى البس مثلها لان حقيقى ده صعب قوى لان مثلا العزراء كانت تغطى شعرها فهل المطلوب منى ان اغطى شعرى......ارجو الرد بأمانه المسيح لانى حقيقى كلما التزمت بطريقه معينه فى فى ملابسى و اعتقدت انى اتبع طريق المسيح اجد اشياء تحوم حولى فى الشارع مثل الكلاب السعرانه
> و لكن انا اعتقد انى عندما اعتمد طريقه ملبس معينه و اكون ملتزمه عند سيرى فى الشارع مثل التزامى بالنظر امامى فقط او النظر الى الارض و ان تكون حركتى سريعه يعنى مش بمشى مع السحاب يعنى يكون هذا حافز لاجبار هؤلاء السعرانين على عدم تجريح اذنى بما لا يليق ان اسمع, ارجوا ان تشاركونى الرد*​




*المطلوب هو الزى اللائق, بحيث لا تكونى عثره للشباب, فالويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليك اخى الحبيب للنصاتيح الا تحتاجها كل بنت لترفع اسم الهها 
ميرسى كتير ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

معاك حق يا كيرو
ميرسى جدا موضوع مهم فعلا​


----------

